# Das Raccu-Vermächtnis | Foren RPG



## Juxhine (9. März 2017)

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​Ein neues Raccu Kapitel hat begonnen!​ 

Und damit wird es Zeit für ein paar Neuigkeiten:​ 

 

 

 


 Das neue Kapitel & Einstiegsmöglichkeiten
 Was macht den Raccu Charakter?
 Charakter Gesuche: ANWÄRTER
 Neue Kreaturen bevölkern unsere schöne Welt Kisenia!
 

 

1. Das neue Kapitel & Einstiegsmöglichkeiten​ 

 

Zwei Jahre sind in Kisenia vergangen. Zwei Jahre seit Sprouts in den verbotenen Archivturm eingedrungen sind und ihm ein dunkles Geheimnis entrissen haben, welches noch immer unentdeckt im Hintergrund seine Fäden zieht.​Zwei Jahre seit dem großen Tribunal und dem grausamen Mord an einem Anwärter. Die Verräterin Lilith ist verschwunden, die legendären Sprouts erfolgreich und zum ersten Mal seit langem sind fast alle Einheiten am Schloss versammelt.​Es scheint ruhig zu sein, auf der Festung Blewth. Aber trügt der Schein?​Erst kürzlich sind zwei Sprouts einer der beliebtesten Einheiten spurlos verschwunden. Ermittlungen verliefen bisher erfolglos. Erzmagier Eskariot Dorius, Oberhaupt einer der mächtigsten und umstrittensten Magierfamilien Kisenias, ist höchstpersönlich zu Besuch im Schloss und jeder flüstert die eine Frage die offen auf der Hand liegt: Was führt er im Schilde?​Kisenias Geheimnisse spinnen sich weiter und die Frage ist: Wie lange werden die Sprouts dem Land noch den Frieden schenken können?​ ​Der Startschuss ist ertönt, die ersten Spieler posten fleißig, doch für einen Einstieg ist es bei uns nie zu spät. Gerade jetzt hängen überall auf Kisenia Aushänge der legendären Sproutfestung, denn die Sprouts brauchen Nachwuchs. Dieser Nachwuchs könntest du sein!​ 

 

2. Was macht den Raccu Charakter?​ 

Raccu setzt sich aus drei spielerischen Komponenten zusammen:​a) Das Textrollenspiel​ Das Kampfsystem​c) Das Levelsystem​ ​ ​a) Der gesamte innerspielische Ablauf wird frei eines Romans in Textform verfasst - ganz wie ihr es also von Foren Rollenspielen kennt!​ Solltet ihr in einen Kampf geraten tritt ein kleines Kampfsystem in Kraft, welches auf simpelsten Berechnungen fußt:​"Ausweich-Treffer= getroffen oder nicht"​"Verteidigung-Angriff= Schaden"​Gegenstände und Techniken, die im Verlaufe des Spiels erwerbbar sind, können diese Werte beeinflussen.​c) In euren Abenteuern sammelt ihr durch besondere Leistungen oder ausgetragene Kämpfe Erfahrungspunkte, welche irgendwann zu einem Level-Up führen. Manche Werte erhöhen sich automatisch, aber ihr bekommt dann auch Punkte mit denen ihr eure Charakterentwicklung individueller gestalten könnt. Zusätzlich werden nach jedem Spieltag RP-Punkte verteilt die ebenfalls individuell genutzt werden können. (mehr dazu ein andern mal Wink )​ ​Was macht jetzt den Raccu Charakter?​1. Die Persönlichkeit und Hintergrundgeschichte die du selbst entwirfst. Du kannst spielen wen immer du möchtest. Vorgegeben ist nur, eine westlich-mittelalterlich orientierten Fantasywelt mit Magie und einer komplett eigenen Flora und Fauna, sowie der Umstand das du zum Start Anwärter auf Blewth Castle wirst, dem Sprungbrett für all deine Abenteuer. Wenn du Hilfe möchtest, stehen dir die Raccu Spielleiter gerne mit Rat und Tat zur Seite! Sieh dich auch gerne in unseren Bibliotheken um, um einen Einblick zu gewinnen oder durchwühle unsere Charaktersteckbriefe. Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden mit dem du eine Verbindung aufbauen möchtest. Ein alter Bekannter oder Rivale vielleicht?​2. Die Charakterentwicklung, die dir fortwährend neue Gegenstände, Techniken und weitere Fortschritte ermöglichen.​3. Abenteuer-Techniken, sind Techniken die wir uns speziell für deinen Charakter ausdenken, sobald er die erste Hürde schafft und die Sproutprüfung besteht.​4. Bis zu 2 Klassen und 2 Berufe die deinem Charakter noch mehr innerspielische Variation gibt. Du startest als Anwärter mit einer von 8 Klassen und wählst nach deiner Sproutprüfung eine weitere, sowie zwei von 8 Berufen aus, die du dir hier  ansehen kannst.​ 

 

3. Charakter Gesuche: ANWÄRTER​ 

Ob du ein Bauernjunge, Bandit von der Straße oder verhätschelter Adelssprössling bist ist den Sprouts völlig egal, denn nach deiner Vergangenheit fragt zunächst einmal keiner, wenn du deinen Vertrag als Anwärter unterzeichnest und deinen Zimmernachbarn kennen lernst.​Viel wichtiger ist ob du das Training bestehen kannst und die Abenteuer, die Herausforderungen. Ob du Opfer einer der zahlreichen Intrigen wirst oder vielleicht selbst ein Fädenzieher.​Wer wirst du sein? Wen wirst du treffen? Und welche Geheimnisse wirst du lüften?​Du startest als Anwärter und wählst zwischen 8 Klassen deine Erste. Name, Bild, Persönlichkeit und Hintergrundgeschichte, dann kann es auch schon los gehen mit den Abenteuern.​Das Handbuch zum Sprout, was du zum erstellen deines Charakters brauchst, sowie den Charakterbogen findest du im Raccu Guide. Nicht erschrecken! Nicht alle Themen davon brauchst du jetzt zwingend. Wink​Solltest du fragen haben oder Hilfe bei deinem Charakter brauchen, einmal die Spielleiter anhauen.​ 

 ​4. Neue Kreaturen bevölkern unsere schöne Welt Kisenia!​ 

Vielleicht habt ihr es gesehen, aber viele unserer Spieleinhalte und Grafiken sind selbst erstellt. Neben einigen neuen NPCs kamen so kürzlich auch die dicken Gallôren dazu. Nichts mit dem ihr euch anlegen wollt, so viel ist sicher!​Einen herzlichen Dank an Roan Thenorias an dieser Stelle für die zeichnerische Arbeit!​Derzeit sind bereits Feueraugen und Lutrichate in der Mache. Man darf also gespannt sein!​ ​ ​ ​


----------

